# CHEF'S TITLE



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I have been cooking for a sorority house for eight years. It's hard, heavy, dirty work that I totally enjoy







I've noticed that all of the cooks in the houses call themselves chefs. How long does one have to go to school in order to earn that title? I would like to specialize in sauces and marinades. I live in Maryland near College Park. I have no formal training in the kitchen, but am a hit among the college crowd. I've learned a lot on my own, and through raising a family, but I so badly want to earn that title of chef. Where do I start?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Thank you, Andrew. I found that page and it is very informative.


----------

